

How to create a star rater with Cappuccino - angerman
http://journal.moritzangermann.com/2009/03/04/how-to-create-a-star-rater-with-cappuccino

======
ashleyw
Is it just me, or does Cappuccino over-complicate things a bit? I'm sure if I
fluently knew Objective-C better it'd look easier, but it still looks like a
ton of code...

